

Are you driven by making your investors rich? - liquimoon
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/08/05/are-you-driven-by-making-your-investors-rich/

======
alexandraskey
Another way to look at the bootstrapping vs fundraising model. A bit light on
content and opinion. I prefer this article by Laura Roeder better.

[http://pandodaily.com/2013/05/30/the-amount-of-money-a-
start...](http://pandodaily.com/2013/05/30/the-amount-of-money-a-startup-
raises-shouldnt-be-the-metric-of-respect/)

------
collin128
References this past HN post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6108092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6108092)

